# Man, did I find a rig!!



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

So, since moving to Colorado, I have had a real dream to acquire a raft qith a fishing rig. Because of my moving around to get to the area I now live, i havent pursued it really hard. In the last two weeks, opportunities have presented themselves that I could not pass up. 

Last week, I had the opportunity to but a 14ft Avon, whitewater raft (used is about 600-800). Its a used boat, but took a little love and now it is a sound and reliable boat. Up here, they put these aluminum rowing frames on the boats. In addition to those frames, you can buy accessories that have seats on the front and back for fly fishermen...As anything else, its a hobby and can get expensive fast.

I was told to look for NRS gear from my frame equipment but when looking, good lord is it pricey to deck it out!! Yesterday, I found a full rig set up. Rowing platform, rear seat, front seat with knee bar, front standing platform and three oars... On line, this rig was over 2550.00

So here comes the happy dance moment...

I paid...

Boat-----450.00

repair---- 200.00

frame, oars and rigging-----

wait for it....wait for it.....wait for it....








450.00!! 

BAM!!

Time to go fishing!!

However, thaw is starting, river is starting to rise fast so probably no good fishing for about a month!! But hey, I WILL BE READY!!

Anyone want to go??

(Bellow are pics of the rigging...The boats all rigger up arent mine, just so you get an idea of what they look like....Notice the tags still on the gear!!)


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Fished out of them many times. Have you bought the softside raft yet?

If you haven't look at Aire too..they are good.

If you want to move to a drift boat style, I'd recommend Adipose: http://adiposeboatworks.com/wordpress. They are made up in Helena, Montana and are pricey. Other popular brands are Clackacraft and RO. You probably need a drift boat and a soft side.  Soft are multipurpose but you'll get more wet...which isn't a big deal. In Spring runoff you'll need booties as your feet will freeze & go numb.

To add to what I replied in your other thread: Now I really hate you.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

8weight said:


> Fished out of them many times. Have you bought the softside raft yet?
> 
> If you haven't look at Aire too..they are good.
> 
> ...


Yes, I got my raft last week...It is getting 2 valves replaced this weekend.

I actually considered one of those boats first. I even had one in my crosshairs. I was living near Aspen then and the Roaring Fork River. One day, over beers, I started chatting with three guys and they were fishing guides. We started discussing boats and they advised to get a raft due to the continuing hazards on the rivers here. They went on to explain that the wood boats will eventually get really roughed up and can crack and the metal boats will get the crud beat out of them. They said the rafts will just bounce and spin off the rocks and do much better in the lower flowing part of the season.

Now that I live on the Arkansas river, I have only seen one of these boats on this river. The Colorado River offered much milder conditions so I think they were more popular there.

The other convenience is I can take the rigging off, get six folks together and go whitewater rafting with my boat... Either way, I am tickled to finally have a set up to get started.

I was at an auction a couple of weeks ago and was able to get two, older, bamboo fly rods that had been redone and are super sweet for 60.00 each and a couple of old fly reels... So, after the thaw rush, I am gunna be out there trying out all the new gear.

Dont hate...Come participate!!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

OK! I'm jealous. I had the chance to float the Arkansas just down from Salinas last summer. We went with Mike from Arkanglers in a raft rigged up like that. What a beautiful way to fish and spend quality time on the water.

Congratulations on your new baby. :cheers:


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

bzrk180 said:


> Yes, I got my raft last week...It is getting 2 valves replaced this weekend.
> 
> I actually considered one of those boats first. I even had one in my crosshairs. I was living near Aspen then and the Roaring Fork River. One day, over beers, I started chatting with three guys and they were fishing guides. We started discussing boats and they advised to get a raft due to the continuing hazards on the rivers here. They went on to explain that the wood boats will eventually get really roughed up and can crack and the metal boats will get the crud beat out of them. They said the rafts will just bounce and spin off the rocks and do much better in the lower flowing part of the season.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I'm VERY jealous.

I lived in Durango for several years and we did a lot of fishing and whitewater rafting out of a similar softside boat. I agree on the wood boats...the ones I mentioned are plastic or rotomolded.

That boat is going to give you a lot of memories!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I got to float/fis the Gunnison on an identical set up once, what a blast. Congrats!


----------

